# Greg Oden's season has started



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

This article recaps the first game of the season for Lawrence North, where Oden plays.

4A champion Wildcats resume domination 

Besides the fact that he had a great game, the article mentions that he worked extra hard in the offseason to improve his offensive game. Considering this was his game's only real weakness, this is huge news. It shows work ethic and desire to be great. It also mentions that his coach wants to make hima bigger part of the offense, so he will get to develop his skills and his numbers over the season should show his progress. It is too bad the NBA has to wait until the 2006 draft to have him enter the league.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

no need to rush him into the NBA, if he wants to go to college let him enjoy his experience and choose his opinion, he will be in the NBA no doubt, but no need to rush him in the 2006 draft


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He's the No.1 prospect for 2006. Lock to the pros. He's too good.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

How great would it be if he really stood by his intentions, followed Tim Duncan's example, and became a four-year college guy? If there is a high school star to do so, it is Greg Oden.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChrisCrossover</b>!
> How great would it be if he really stood by his intentions, followed Tim Duncan's example, and became a four-year college guy? If there is a high school star to do so, it is Greg Oden.


Although, I don't understand why he would do that, considering he will be an impact player as a HS rookie. Why wait 4 years to play in a League that you could compete in now?


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

Perhaps simply for the college experience and the value of education? We've learned that Oden is wise beyond his years, and his maturity could contribute to a long college career and a diploma. I would like to see him do what Okafor has done.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChrisCrossover</b>!
> Perhaps simply for the college experience and the value of education? We've learned that Oden is wise beyond his years, and his maturity could contribute to a long college career and a diploma. I would like to see him do what Okafor has done.


The education and experience gained in college is highly overrated. You could get as much education pursuing it yourself than you could under an instructor. And I wouldn't call it much of a relevant life experience; college life is virtually life in a bubble outside of reality. He's virtually a lock for #1 already, so its not like his stock is going to get any higher. I'm with HKF on this. The wise decision is to screw college and get drafted out of highschool.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Its a good idea to spend four years risking injury and thus losing out on millions of dollars. Smart.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

If he were my kid i'd tell him to go pro. This mortgage is killer.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Its a good idea to spend four years risking injury and thus losing out on millions of dollars. Smart.


What if as a rookie he tears his ACL, and can never play basketball professionally again. Would that 4 year degree help then?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> What if as a rookie he tears his ACL, and can never play basketball professionally again. Would that 4 year degree help then?


1st pick rookie contract makes some nice money, and then he can goto college if he likes in what would be his 2nd NBA year, essentially entering college only a year later than he normally would (and with a few million dollars as well). Yeah, I know what I would do.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

I know, too. After all, money matters, and even beyond that, there is a good chance that Oden will be NBA-ready as a HS senior. Why wait? 

But there is still a realistic chance that Oden will actually honor his commitment (to whatever university he will choose) and stay four years. It may be unwise, considering the lack of competition - if he really is as advanced as LeBron and college wil not help him much - but perhaps he will push the NBA aside for a couple of years solely because of idealistic, traditional reasons. Or maybe because he has promised it to his mother like Carmelo.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jsm27</b>!
> Besides the fact that he had a great game, the article mentions that he worked extra hard in the offseason to improve his offensive game. Considering this was his game's only real weakness, this is huge news.


I find it funny when people say "Offense is his only weakness" or "Defense is his only weakness". If Offense is your weakness, that means half your game is weak.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

True, but good defense is great from the center spot since he can cover other players' mistakes. And it's okay if a player isn't the scorer and the team has other scorers.

Realistically Oden has rudimentary offense, basically scoring at 70% but not in huge volume. He could continue that into college.

Mutombo's offensive game at G-Town could be like his. 70% and conservative is good but he had more. http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=MUTOMDI01

The question is whether he'll really be the "next Shaq," or what have you. Olajuwon? Ewing? Russell? He's going to be physically huge and he breathes defense and team play, it seems... very intriguing. But the defensive legends can have Shaq-like numbers. Ewing 89-90, Hakeem 93-94... all terrifying.

What if he goes to Georgetown? How about Shaq's LSU coach? Or Phil?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> What if as a rookie he tears his ACL, and can never play basketball professionally again. Would that 4 year degree help then?


If he tore his ACL his rookie year, he'd still have a guaranteed contract for multiple millions. You can always go back to college later.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChrisCrossover</b>!
> How great would it be if he really stood by his intentions, followed Tim Duncan's example, and became a four-year college guy? If there is a high school star to do so, it is Greg Oden.


If Duncan declares after high school he goes undrafted - same with Okafor.

Duncan did not get recognized as a great prospect until midway through this sophomore season.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think most of my posts on this board have reflected that Im pro-college and for players going to college for a year or two to hone their games. However if your the number one pick locked up and you can suspect the team your gonna go for...you gotta jump!


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

@ JuniorNoboa

Sure, but Duncan was still someone who could have left early and be a high pick, yet he stayed for four years. Also, Okafor's three-year graduation plan was well-known and gave people an idea of his intentions. With the majority of college players these days, their draft value determines the length of their university experience, not vice versa. 

Another (theoretical) possibility for Oden would be - especially if he towered above everybody else in his draft class - to get himself drafted and still go to college for a year or two. Didn't Larry Bird get drafted one year before he graduated?

Anyway: I agree that the wise decision is to take the money when the chance presents itself; especially when you are the first player drafted. You can always study on the side (like Adonal Foyle, who is currently /has been working on his dissertation [?]), or you can get some education after your career is over - a career, that should be long and successful for Greg Oden.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oden's offense is not as raw as people like to make it out to be. He plays on an AAU team with 3 other top 30 players in McRoberts, Conley and I forgot the other guys' name, but he is a damn good wing. He shares the points with good players.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> What if as a rookie he tears his ACL, and can never play basketball professionally again. Would that 4 year degree help then?



What if as a freshman he tears his ACL, and can never play basketball again. Now he doesn't even have the guaranteed millions from his nba contract. Now he will be in college, and possibly lose his scholarship (i dunno if that happens) and try and work hard just to make 30,000 if even that much upon graduating.

Now please, If you have anything upstairs, what would YOU rather do?

I'd go pro.

I guarantee any of yall, if you could be hired in your chosen/dream profession, and make big bucks coming right out of high school, working under a manager who serves as your mentor, would you say no, i would much rather have the college experience?

Yea, i thought not.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would declare in Jr. High if I could get guaranteed money. Colleges will always be there.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> I would declare in Jr. High if I could get guaranteed money. Colleges will always be there.


Too bad thats too difficult a concept for many to grasp.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> 
> 
> Too bad thats too difficult a concept for many to grasp.


B-b-b-b-b-but college is a once in a lifetime experience! Education is important to fall back on (so you can make money after your career, no less)!

It ruins the college game!

:boohoo: :boohoo: :boohoo:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> B-b-b-b-b-but college is a once in a lifetime experience! Education is important to fall back on (so you can make money after your career, no less)!
> ...


Damn I missed the violins. I look forward to bringing them out during the NBA playoffs. BTW, this is the highest % of upperclassmen (per team) on the top 25 teams in the last 5 years.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

FYI:

There is an article about him in this weeks Sports Illustrated


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Even with all the $$$ thats offered to you its nothing like that 1st year in college as an athelete its a GREAT experience


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

He should come out after his sophomore season in college, by then the Bulls pick they owe the Suns will be unprotected and they can get the center they never had.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> Even with all the $$$ thats offered to you its nothing like that 1st year in college as an athelete its a GREAT experience


Would you trade that one year experience for 10 million dollars? I sure as hell would.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Maybe its just me but college girls are just awesome! I know you get girls in the NBA but man something about sorority gals and cheerleaders.  :makeout:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Maybe its just me but college girls are just awesome! I know you get girls in the NBA but man something about sorority gals and cheerleaders.  :makeout:


If you're on the team yes. For token black guy on a white campus, this would be a negatory. You gotta have G to get ladies in that environment.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Reminder:

Oden and Lawrence North face Tyler Hansbrough and Poplar Bluff (Mo) on ESPN2 at 7:30 tomorrow night, Dec. 9.

I have been checking out the Indianapolis Star online (Oden's local paper). It appears there will be a lot of extras devoted to Oden along with the broadcast of the game. This is definitely worth checking out for all NBA Draft fanatics.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Honestly I hope Hans brings his F game and gets dominated. No point in having our prize recruit look good on national TV before he goes to carolina...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> What if as a rookie he tears his ACL, and can never play basketball professionally again. Would that 4 year degree help then?


Let's see, guaranteed three year deal worth $11 million, or risk injury playing for nothing and enriching the college of my choice. hmmmm...

That's a tough question, but I think I'm going to go with the guaranteed contract because I can always buy an education later.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Maybe its just me but college girls are just awesome! I know you get girls in the NBA but man something about sorority gals and cheerleaders.  :makeout:


Dude, with a guaranteed NBA deal he can land all the sorority & cheerleader *** he could ever hope for. Heck, as a number one pick he could land models, actresses, & porn starlets. Screw college, man.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you trade that one year experience for 10 million dollars? I sure as hell would.


No i wouldnt but that yr in college is great


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you trade that one year experience for 10 million dollars? I sure as hell would.


No i wouldnt but that yr in college is great...even amare said he regrets not having that college experience...$$$ is alot but not everything


----------



## Iknowitall (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> 
> 
> No i wouldnt but that yr in college is great...even amare said he regrets not having that college experience...$$$ is alot but not everything



If Amare miss that one year of college experience why don't he just go back to school? i would take the money and go back to school during summer.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Oden's not another Curry is he? I mean, he likes the game, right? I heard too many comparisons to Curry for my taste. In terms of basketball ability, I just hope he doesn't have the laziness and all that stuff which Curry has.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Oden's not another Curry is he? I mean, he likes the game, right? I heard too many comparisons to Curry for my taste. In terms of basketball ability, I just hope he doesn't have the laziness and all that stuff which Curry has.


He doesn't seem to have that Amare motor. I will keep watching and see.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

not a very good start to his televised game 2 pts 2 boards at half


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Hows hansbrough doing?


----------



## daschysta31 (Sep 18, 2004)

oden had like 14 3rd quarter points and finished with like 17 on 7 for nine shooting


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks like Tyler is going to college. Gonna be a great fit for Roys system, the boy can run.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Oden is incredible. He's built like David Robinson, has great footwork, huge, incredibly soft hands, great shotblocking instincts, and above average athleticism. When his teammates fed him the ball, he scored every time. In the third quarter, he got to every loose ball, and showed a nose for making plays. Everybody said LeBron was a once-in-a-decade prospect, but Greg Oden easily matches him at this point.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I didn't see the game so does anyone have the end of regulation stats for Greg Oden and Tyler Hansbrough.:grinning:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I hear tyler had a double-double and Oden had 17 points on 7-9 shooting. 

Dont know about Oden's killer instinct.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> I hear tyler had a double-double and Oden had 17 points on 7-9 shooting.
> 
> Dont know about Oden's killer instinct.


You have to get the ball first, remember? Some of you say contrarian things because everyone is a skeptic. Listen to people who know the game, who sing the guys' praises. He doesn't have hype for nothing. He's a future dominant Center on the NBA level.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> You have to get the ball first, remember? Some of you say contrarian things because everyone is a skeptic. Listen to people who know the game, who sing the guys' praises. He doesn't have hype for nothing. He's a future dominant Center on the NBA level.


Nothing wrong with being a skeptic IMO when it comes to these kids.


----------



## Iknowitall (Feb 22, 2003)

I know they are going to be playing in different position in the NBA but how good is Brandan Wright, i heard really good things about this kid.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> You have to get the ball first, remember? Some of you say contrarian things because everyone is a skeptic. Listen to people who know the game, who sing the guys' praises. He doesn't have hype for nothing. He's a future dominant Center on the NBA level.


How can you be so sure? People were hyping Darko by his auspicious game just as Oden is being hyped at the same age. You know you can't just say he IS a future dominant C without him spending a second on the NBA court.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> 
> 
> How can you be so sure? People were hyping Darko by his auspicious game just as Oden is being hyped at the same age. You know you can't just say he IS a future dominant C without him spending a second on the NBA court.


mysterio, I saw this kid play at 14 years old at the Peach Jam two years ago in Atlanta. I knew then that he was a future NBA player. I spoke with Justin Young (who used to post here, before he got his Duke site), about Oden many times. 

He had asked me to do some scouting, but I wasn't interested. Either way, I'm telling you, all the people who don't believe in how good this guy is going to be (when you recognize his work ethic and desire to improve, you'll understand), you'll feel bad for not recognizing it sooner. 

He just has it to me. I knew when he was 14 and he is the nicest guy, but a giant on the court, like Dwight Howard, only I think he'll be even better than Howard and I think the world of Howard.

Danny Granger who plays for New Mexico right now and transferred from Bradley (my alma mater) is another guy who will be in the NBA. I can tell you from the first time I played a pickup game with the guy I said, if he plays the 3 and gets to work on some natural wing man things, this guy is going to be in the NBA. Here we are 3 years later and after this year (NCAA tournament run and recognition), my man is going to be a first round pick. 

I just know this game and the players man. I'm not always right, but I told everyone to not be surprised if the 2004 HS players end up the best players in this draft regardless of draft position and I also said the 2005 class is not an NBA class, for a few years. When it comes to evaluating and scouting talent, I know what my eyes tell me. Oden gets some of the best training and there is a reason why he probably would have went over Howard and Okafor this year. Pure Centers that good don't come out of HS very often.

He's only 16 and he hasn't even scratched the surface. I mean are you kidding me?


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> mysterio, I saw this kid play at 14 years old at the Peach Jam two years ago in Atlanta. I knew then that he was a future NBA player. I spoke with Justin Young (who used to post here, before he got his Duke site), about Oden many times.
> ...


Sounds good, but we'll see. I hope your right though. Ever since Shaq, a true dominant center is yet to be drafted (yeah, that's kind of a jab at Yao).


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

_Oden, on the other hand, looked like a pro. A young, raw, fragile pro, but a pro nonetheless. Whether it was his athleticism, his already pro-sized body, his ability to dominate the paint or just that feeling you get when you watch a man among boys, it's hard to say._ 

Believe the hype?: Greg Oden vs. Tyler Hansbrough 

A very nice article. Worthy to take a look...


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!How can you be so sure? People were hyping Darko by his auspicious game just as Oden is being hyped at the same age.


In Milicic's case, the hype was just as justified. He has rare physical gifts for a player his size, a great approach to the game, and at his young age, he was far ahead of anyone else around him in any competition. It's not his fault that he gets no playing time in Detroit. Compare this to Jermaine O'Neal in Portland, if you will. Once Darko gets a shot at regular minutes, he will thrive, although I hope and think it will not be with the Pistons. I wouldn't stay another second in Detroit, if I were Milicic and had the chance to leave. You don't treat an all-world talent like that. You just don't.



> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> Ever since Shaq, a true dominant center is yet to be drafted (yeah, that's kind of a jab at Yao).


No, it's kind of a jab at Tim Duncan.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

That was great. He had some strips but it was amazing.

He was passing, dunking (from the side we could see, not that it matters) and dominating.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Iknowitall</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> If Amare miss that one year of college experience why don't he just go back to school? i would take the money and go back to school during summer.


butits nothing like playing for the team and actually going to school. chilling with people in your age bracket going to college parties you cant substitute that


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Just more thoughts... he does have a developed body, all that facial hair, and an air of an older sould about him. He's mature in many ways for 16.

HKF, why not put him as your avatar?

One tiny thing is that in the "highlight sequence" when he kicked it out, got the rebound, and dunked it he clearly went over the back of some Poplar Bluff forward.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ehh didnt impress me much
will be poor poor man's d.robinson in the league

hansbrough is garbage too


oden was the best player there but not that good


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

u still cant say 16 enuf u guys just have to wait to see what he does later


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> ehh didnt impress me much
> will be poor poor man's d.robinson in the league
> 
> ...


Please Hansbrough garbage? did you even watch the game. That kid can play, athletic, quick for his size, can knock down the mid range jumper and excellent on the boards. 

So because at 16 years old he didn't dominate a McDonald's All-American he's going to be a poor man's D Rob? At 16 was D Rob expected to even be a pro let alone one of the all-time greats? Look at things in perspective and not just rush to judgement.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm going to take oden's word that he plans to go to college, this should do him a lot of good because he looks like he needs to become a little more agressive, talent wise he's there already, a great combination of size and ability. as for hansborough i was glad to see him play because you can only get so much from scouting reports, he is super strong and has good fundamentals for a highschooler, i would say his upside is along the lines of a tom gugliota. luckily the tarheels should have him on board for 3 years or so to help their cause.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

what colleges is he looking at?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

UNC, Wake, Indiana, etc.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

oh well no duke...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think he needs to come to LSU!

Holy crap just thinking of a possibility of a lineup like this:

PG - Tack Minor
SG - Darell Mitchell
SF - Tasmin Mithcell
PF - Brandon Bass
C - Greg Oden

Not like it would happen because Oden isnt even considering LSU and Bass is most likely jumping. I just like to dream


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know why Bass would jump this year either. He's still a 6'7 PF, destined for the 2nd round. He might as well stay at LSU and keep honing his game and try to get closer to getting his degree. He's a terrific player, but his size is really a deterrent, because he's not a bulky guy or the best athlete either. Good athlete, good strength, but not enough to overcome that height IMO.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I don't know why Bass would jump this year either. He's still a 6'7 PF, destined for the 2nd round. He might as well stay at LSU and keep honing his game and try to get closer to getting his degree. He's a terrific player, but his size is really a deterrent, because he's not a bulky guy or the best athlete either. Good athlete, good strength, but not enough to overcome that height IMO.


Should probably be in a different thread but...

Well Im not sure how much youve gotten a chance to see Bass play but I saw every home LSU game last year and every one so far this year...

He is a legit 6'8 still undersized for a PF but he has an NBA body already defenitly. He is super athletic to not exactly fast but can really jump and has a lot of power near the rim. Despite what you hear he has displayed some range this year which wa surprise even to a fan of his like me

I admit he need one more year but from what I hear from others that are around him he gets a lot of attention from scouts and what not and they really like his upside. He is shooting 64% from the field and 96% from the line. He really is going to be special and I know it sounds like a homer but there has been talk about this kid coming out since highschool although non of it has been warranted IMO, so there must be something there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hopefully you're right. I like him as a player. If he was 6'10, you're talking about a destructive PF for a long time. I guess you could say that about a lot of guys though huh? I hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

He will probably jump, but he shouldn't unless he takes LSU far in the late stages of the season. If they can survive one or two rounds of the NCAA tournament, his chances would surely be better. After all, he will have to outclass guys like Uros Slokar, Lawrence Roberts, Ryan Gomes and a couple of other forward prospects. That certainly won't be easy with this Tigers roster to support him. I still think that he will make a nice pro even as a second-round pick. Just think of Brandon Hunter, Malik Rose or Don Reid. All of them were undersized power forwards who made it; and Bass seems to be more talented than any of them.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> 
> 
> He is a legit 6'8


How is he a legit 6'8? Didn't he measure in at just over 6'6 in Chicago? That's not a legit 6'8 to me...

As for Oden, he is the best high school big man prospect I have ever seen play, and I've been watching high schoolers for the better part of 5 years now. He'd make Curry, Chandler, Kwame, Amare, and whoever else you want to mention here (as seniors in high school) wet their pants right now, and he's only a junior.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

I kind of fear for his level of aggressiveness, because that's what sets apart the good players from the great. Imagine the kind of players Olowokandi or Drew Gooden could be if they wanted to. Oden seems to have a touch of softness to himself personally. Let's just hope he doesn't show it on court, because if he does, it will be like Yao Ming all over again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Difference is, like Dwight Howard and Amare Stoudemire, they are nice off the court, but incredibly aggressive on it. Big difference.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> How is he a legit 6'8? Didn't he measure in at just over 6'6 in Chicago? That's not a legit 6'8 to me...
> ...


I wouldn't say he's the bestin the past 5 years, I don't think he's better than Howard, and I've watched Derrick Caracter outplay him in both head to head matchups. Caracter is so good even Oden's team had double and triple team him when Oden was on the court. Caracter's problem is he just doesn't bring it every night. I think Oden is going to be a great pro because he is already a nice size for an NBA center, he's incredible on D and I have no doubt that is offense will come around. I can see him being a 22, 14 and 4 blocks player at the prime of his career.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say he's the bestin the past 5 years, I don't think he's better than Howard, and I've watched Derrick Caracter outplay him in both head to head matchups. Caracter is so good even Oden's team had double and triple team him when Oden was on the court. Caracter's problem is he just doesn't bring it every night. I think Oden is going to be a great pro because he is already a nice size for an NBA center, he's incredible on D and I have no doubt that is offense will come around. I can see him being a 22, 14 and 4 blocks player at the prime of his career.


If Caracter went pro and only played the TWolves, Spurs, Kings, Pistons, and any team where he was forced to play a great PF evey night he would be an All-Star. But for some reason he just won't bring it and try to dominate a guy like Kurt Thomas.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> I think he needs to come to LSU!
> 
> Holy crap just thinking of a possibility of a lineup like this:
> ...


Imagine he went to UNC:

PG: Ray Felton
SG: Rashad McCants
SF: Marvin Williams
PF: Sean May
C: Greg Oden

That's a pretty decent pro team.


----------



## Iknowitall (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say he's the bestin the past 5 years, I don't think he's better than Howard, and I've watched Derrick Caracter outplay him in both head to head matchups. Caracter is so good even Oden's team had double and triple team him when Oden was on the court. Caracter's problem is he just doesn't bring it every night. I think Oden is going to be a great pro because he is already a nice size for an NBA center, he's incredible on D and I have no doubt that is offense will come around. I can see him being a 22, 14 and 4 blocks player at the prime of his career.


Guy don't forget about Brandan Wright, this guy could end up being the number 1 pick. Still think Oden going number one but if Wright has a great season i could see him as the number one pick.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> Imagine he went to UNC:
> ...


Except Oden is 2006 and McCants, Felton, and May will all be graduated by then even if all of them stay for 4 years


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> If Caracter went pro and only played the TWolves, Spurs, Kings, Pistons, and any team where he was forced to play a great PF evey night he would be an All-Star. But for some reason he just won't bring it and try to dominate a guy like Kurt Thomas.


Your probably right, he just doesn't play hard unless he feels challenged, I would hope at 18 he feel every PF in the NBA is a challenge but h emay only want to play hard against the likes of Amare, KG, Duncan and the other top PFs just because he knows if he doesn't he's going to get killed.

When he is playing his hardest there isn't a person in the world who can guard him right now. He's 6'9 285, extremely strong, he's been quoted as saying he loves to lift weights. He can knock down the 3, handles and passes like a guard, and is quick for his size. His only problem is he tends to get in foul trouble because he plays D more with his hands and body then his feet.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

DC is the next coming of TT (lets hope not tho)


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> Except Oden is 2006 and McCants, Felton, and May will all be graduated by then even if all of them stay for 4 years


Dammit, I always forget Oden isn't a senior this year.


----------

